# Coronation Mass



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Mozart was a Catholic throughout his life, so there is no surprise he composed religious music such as this; your opinion(s)? I have this on one CD with Mozart's Requiem, and this is just a pleasure for me!


----------

